# i7 3820 safe temps?



## nick_1992 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just got a i7 3820 and was wondering what are the safe operational temps for under load? I ask because i got it running at 4.3 Ghz and it caps out at 63C. 

Running a H80 coolers btw.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

nick_1992 said:


> Just got a i7 3820 and was wondering what are the safe operational temps for under load? I ask because i got it running at 4.3 Ghz and it caps out at 63C.
> 
> Running a H80 coolers btw.



Entirely reasonable.  I'd say that 75C is about as high as I'd let it get for 24/7 operation.  Low 60s is great


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2012)

nick_1992 said:


> Just got a i7 3820 and was wondering what are the safe operational temps for under load? I ask because i got it running at 4.3 Ghz and it caps out at 63C.
> 
> Running a H80 coolers btw.



try to stay under 80c or so under high load.

I am runing 4625 MHz, 125 BCLK x37 multi @ 1.36 V, usually get to about 60-65C gaming.

Dont forget OC warranty:

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/



			
				Intel said:
			
		

> So what we are saying is this: Go ahead and push it, we've got your back.


----------



## nick_1992 (Sep 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Dont forget OC warranty:
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/



I had no idea about that, thanks!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2012)

Considering how cheap it is, I cannot help but tell people. $25 to cover death from overclocking is pretty cheap!


Just note it will only cover you for a single replacement for one chip, but you can buy multiple warranties for multiple chips.


----------

